# Underclocking to save power consumption



## toner77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello,

Is there a way to underclock my graphics card to reduce power consumption on the 12v rail - or maybe the CPU

My 500w power supply cant handle my system,

My choice was between a new PSU or a new fridge - the fridge barely made it

System Specs
500W Antec EarthWatts
Gigabyte GA-M7500SLI-DSA
AMD Phenom 8650 2.3Ghz
2gb ddr2 ram
Radeon HD 4870


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will still be underpowering the system. You should be running atleast 550w to avoid system damage. Antec used to make great power supplies 4 years ago but they havent since as they move suppliers often to keep costs down which has brought the quality of their components down.

corsair, seasonic and xfx are better choices.


----------



## toner77 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok thanks for all your help last night and today


----------

